# TEFL - no degree



## james kearns (Feb 27, 2012)

l am a 50 Year old British Big Issue vendor with several years teaching experience. 

Retaken a TEFL two day last year at UCL London , now l am attending a two day advanced TEFL with UK TEFL over in South Kensington... This week end in the snowNativeEnglishTeacher.co uk is my website l have no dree and saved up £6000 . l need a town house on the outskirts of Bangkok with AC budget of baht 6000 pm . looking pay 5 months up front for six months. l need a job too us how do l get driving permit for bike and car.l also need a scooter ..


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Townhouse-issue: Mr Roomfinder or Thailand Real Estate & Property Forum or BahtSold. Usually you pay per month with one or two months guarantee/deposit. 
Degree-issue: Will restrict job-opportunities especially at Gov't schools. Agencies and private schools can get around this.
Job-issue: TEFL.com or Ajarn
Driving-licenses-issue: Start with an international driver-license from the UK (+your UK driving license), This will give you a year. Thai DL can be obtained at the local/nearest Transport Dept. Ask the locals where exactly. 
Teaching-experience-issue: Take care that you carry prove of your teaching-experience (letters of reference or statements from schools)


----------

